# spero in una smentita



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

View attachment 5783gira voce che la nuova velina bionda si sia sbarazzata del suo cane.
La signorina già nel mese di marzo aveva messo un annuncio su FB per dare via il cane, un bellissimo Rottweiler di tre anni. Il cane nella foto appariva sofferente con un cappio strettissimo e cortissimo al collo e la lingua di fuori. Parlava di impegni che non le avrebbero consentito di pensare al cane. In marzo, quando ancora in teoria le veline non erano state scelte………
Le ultime notizie parlando di un morso (il minimo per come era tenuto) e quindi della sopressione della povera bestiola. E’ partita una petizione contro di lei del Partito Animalista Europeo



spero ardentemente sia una bufala




forse c'è una smentita...meno male


(AGI) - Roma, 28 set. - Nemmeno il tempo di andare in onda che gia' Giulia Calcaterra, la nuova velina bionda di Striscia la notizia, e' sotto il fuoco delle polemiche. Al centro di una tempesta scatenata sul web 'Petsblog' l'accusa di presunto maltrattamento del suo cane. Circa sei mesi fa, riposta il blog, Giulia Calcaterra ha messo un annuncio su Facebook in cui diceva di voler regalare il suo cane, un rottweiler di tre anni. Questo il testo dell'annuncio come appare su Facebook: "REGALO Rottweiller 3 anni e mezzo vaccinato con micro chip.
Non posso piu' tenerlo, chi fosse interessato mi contatti in privato. NO CANILI, NO ALLEVAMENTI, NO PERDITEMPO. Grazie".
Insieme all'annuncio Giulia ha pubblicato una foto del suo cane. E qui sono nati i problemi: il rottweiler, sempre secondo il blog, e' "legato a cappio stretto, con una corda molto tesa e sono evidenti i segni di strangolamento, come la lingua esterna, la tensione delle zampe anteriori. Risulta evidente dalla foto che il rottweiler non si puo' accucciare bene. Tutto il contesto, poi, emana una tristezza infinita".
Su Facebook si sono scatenati i commenti contro la neovelina oltre alle pressioni su Edoardo Stoppa, l'inviato animalista di Striscia la notizia.
Dallo staff di Giulia Calcaterra, pero', tendono a ridimensionare la questione. Stando alla pagina Facebook della velina, Giulia non poteva piu' conciliare lavoro e vita privata per cui ha deciso di dare il suo rottweiler in affido. Sembra anche che la decisione sia maturata per via di problemi avuti con il cane: si parla di un incidente del quale la velina porterebbe ancora i segni. A complicare la situazione e' intervenuta lei, la velina bionda che, piccata, ha risposto furiosa a qualche commento su Facebook: "Senti grandissimo idiota!!!! Quando un cane come una persona muore dispiace... e io ho pubblicato una foto x ricordarlo alle persone che lo conoscevano!!!! Se poi ci sono persone che invece di commentare con un normale "mi dispiace" commenta facendo domande del tipo come si chiamava o quanti anni aveva mettendo il dito nella piaga io rispondo come voglio!!!! Ci vorrebbe un minimo di cervello in queste cose!".
(AGI) .


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2012)

Smentita o no ...
un cane è un impegno...
e secondo me non dovresti sbarazzarti così a cazzo 
come un peso...
secondo me chi fa così non è una persona responsabile ...
il primo cane che ho voluto avevo 16 anni e i miei mi dissero 
non è un gioco e calcola che è un impegno per almeno12 anni poi vedi un pó tu...

Comunque senza voler far polemiche ho scritto mail più volte a striscia 
per sapere che fine avrebbero fatto i cani tanto amati e curati durante la trasmissione....
ma per dirne una non mi hanno mai risposto...

Anche il cane che fu al grande fratello...
poi abbandonato in un canile ...


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena;bt5867 ha detto:
			
		

> *Smentita o no ...
> un cane è un impegno...
> e secondo me non dovresti sbarazzarti così a cazzo
> come un peso...
> ...


concordo
inoltre tenere i cani alla catena mi pare una pratica medioevale


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

sono d'accodo in tutto con voi.
sinceramente non ho ancora ben capito se è una cattiveria ne confronti di qesta ragazza , nel caso mi spiacerebbe.
ma se è tutto vero non ho parole 1 per lei, 2 per un programma dove si parla sempre di salvaguardia degli animali e si fanno tante denunce


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

comunque forse sono stata troppo severa
cedo temporaneamente un cagnolotto simpatico e affettuoso
che ha la pancia come se fosse un'arma chimica
fornisco anche maschera anti-gas contro i ventolini:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

ventolini, che stile:rotfl:

invece ulissino mi fa qualche ruttino in faccia...:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (28 Settembre 2012)

Minerva;bt5872 ha detto:
			
		

> ventolini, che stile:rotfl:
> 
> invece ulissino mi fa qualche ruttino in faccia...:unhappy:


ventolini stile zolfatara:unhappy:
spero che ulissino non abbia mangiato pesante


----------

